# WE Found A Sunken Boat While Sheepshead Fishing!



## KyleForAwhile!

Video - 





While we were trekking up river looking for good Sheepshead spots we stumbled across a INSANE looking sunken Boat that had been in this spot for quite some time. Fishing this spot was awesome, definitely one of the coolest spots I have ever fished!


----------



## wld1985

Nice video.!


----------



## smooth move

nice trip. do you ever use a boga grip to land those fish? takes some practice to get good at it, but once you master it, it makes things much easier.


----------



## MrFish

Boat has been there for years. About like finding Robinson Island.


----------



## JD7.62

MrFish said:


> Boat has been there for years. About like finding Robinson Island.


No kidding. This goober blocked me on facebook. Dude called me a comedian for calling him out on his click bait BS videos, funny thing is, he is the one people are laughing at.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Friggin youtube spammer. He reached his limit on stupid a long time ago.


----------



## JD7.62

jlw1972 said:


> Friggin youtube spammer. He reached his limit on stupid a long time ago.


No kidding. Nothing worse than seeing EPIC or HUGE or AMAZING or WEIRD or some other BULLSH!T like that every time I get on pff or a facebook fishing group. Wish the mods would ban this guy and his shitty videos of crap fishing trips lol.

Look at the kayak reports main page. The last 15 are him and SHEEPSHEAD videos...sheesh.


----------



## smooth move

JD7.62 said:


> No kidding. Nothing worse than seeing EPIC or HUGE or AMAZING or WEIRD or some other BULLSH!T like that every time I get on pff or a facebook fishing group. Wish the mods would ban this guy and his shitty videos of crap fishing trips lol.
> 
> Look at the kayak reports main page. The last 15 are him and SHEEPSHEAD videos...sheesh.


don't know the history here, but i enjoy the videos. kinda breaks the winter blahs.


----------



## CurDog

Come on guys, he's gotta make it sound interesting so you'll watch the videos so he can make money from the advertisers on the videos. But he's a teenager, and that's how they act.


----------



## JD7.62

CurDog said:


> Come on guys, he's gotta make it sound interesting so you'll watch the videos so he can make money from the advertisers on the videos. But he's a teenager, and that's how they act.


Too bad, wish the mods would ban people that just spam the forum.


----------



## CurDog

^^^ I know right ^^^, seems like a business to me, and should have to pay like all the other business advertisers. 
There's the other guy that does it too, but he isn't a goober like this guy.


----------



## JoeyWelch

CurDog said:


> ^^^ I know right ^^^, seems like a business to me, and should have to pay like all the other business advertisers.
> There's the other guy that does it too, but he isn't a goober like this guy.


I dunno. Both are pretty gooberish.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I can't imagine what you guys say about me. i'll post l̶e̶s̶s̶ more.


----------



## John B.

You mean to tell me people still post fishing reports on this page!?! Holy shit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

Mean I tell you mean!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

*Arrrrrrr!!!*


----------



## jack2

ok since ya'll brought it up i been meaning to say something about those poor little mangroves that never had a chance to get to full size. i mean make a "snappa samich" out of something else bigger.
go out to three mile bridge and catch all you want two pound or bigger, if you got the balls in a kayak:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Snagged Line

jlw1972 said:


> I dunno. Both are pretty gooberish.





Don't be such an Asshole. If it was't for this Guy, You would not know how to Humanely Kill a Redfish............ How about a Thank You Sometime.:whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch

Snagged Line said:


> Don't be such an Asshole. If it was't for this Guy, You would not know how to Humanely Kill a Redfish............ How about a Thank You Sometime.:whistling:


I can not lie. You speak the truth.


----------



## jigslinger

Typical PFF wintertime attitudes.


----------



## TomInNavarre

I enjoy the post and the videos. Great enthusiasm. The right attitude. I'm also a subscriber to the YouTube videos. They are getting better all the time.


----------



## lsucole

I agree with Tom . You've got a young guy full of piss and vinegar who is excited about catching fish and isn't afraid to show how and where he does it !! If you don't like it -- then don't click on it !!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

haters hating. Aint none of them putting out videos


----------



## Shark Sugar

CalvinandHobbes said:


> haters hating. Aint none of them putting out videos


Agreed...let em have fun. Man, a lot of these guys upset over these kids sure seem like some hardcore left wingers that get their panties in a bunch over everything.

Yes, that's a shot at the guys that go nuts over politics constantly.


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## Boat-Dude

Hahah


----------



## jack2

joey, boat-dude,
quit posting to this thread. it makes his numbers go up and his $$$:thumbdown:

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Check it out!
I found another one just as good.
A Sunken Boat!!!


----------



## jack2

jlw1972 said:


> Check it out!
> I found another one just as good.
> A Sunken Boat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FmwT1mln1dw


i don't get it

jack


----------



## fisherhunter

Enjoyed the forum a whole lot more years back when it was actual reports and not every guy with a rod trying to get a contract by posting you tube videos. We get it , you fish , congrats. I appreciate this jackasses tenacity, but its a little over the top.


----------



## jigslinger

I'd bet if this youtube moneymaker was around when all you haters were his age you probably would've tried it too. It's hard to believe how much money can be made by posting videos on youtube.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

fisherhunter said:


> Enjoyed the forum a whole lot more years back when it was actual reports and not every guy with a rod trying to get a contract by posting you tube videos. We get it , you fish , congrats. I appreciate this jackasses tenacity, but its a little over the top.


I think this is the exact reason you dont see a lot of reports anymore. Cause everyone is a jackass when you put something out.


----------



## Boat-Dude

HAHA I was watching some old videos and I found Kyle.


----------



## Kenton

fisherhunter said:


> Enjoyed the forum a whole lot more years back when it was actual reports and not every guy with a rod trying to get a contract by posting you tube videos. We get it , you fish , congrats. I appreciate this jackasses tenacity, but its a little over the top.


You'll make far more on a successful YouTube channel than a sponsor or contract would ever bank you. The top YouTubers make close to 20 million a year. There is plenty of cheese to be made at the bottom too.



CalvinandHobbes said:


> I think this is the exact reason you dont see a lot of reports anymore. Cause everyone is a jackass when you put something out.


Exact reason I went to THT. Ive been creeping around here a little more since I plan to fish more this season, but the forum isnt the same as it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Boat-Dude

It's a shame you guys are so damn serous all the time. I mean come on.


----------



## WannaBay

I miss me some Lim-it-out! 
BAM!


----------

